# import von Plug-in nicht



## Nud3l (14. Sep 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem in meinen Projekt ein anderes Plugin zu integrieren 

zum Test klappt alles wunderbar. Aus Eclipse heraus kann ich meine application ohne weiteres starten und es tritt kein Fehler auf.  Wenn ich jetzt aber aus mein Plugin und den Zusatz Plugins ein feature Projekt mach und dann einen Update habe ich immer noch kein error. Erst wenn ich mein plugin installiert habe und dann auf eine Klasse zugreife die meine Zusatz plugin benutzt. Kommt folgender Fehler:


```
java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problems: 
	The import com.thoughtworks cannot be resolved
	The import com.thoughtworks cannot be resolved
	XStream cannot be resolved to a type
	XStream cannot be resolved to a type
	DomDriver cannot be resolved to a type


	at sbh.ocit.mockups.dateiverwaltung.ProjektOeffnen.<init>(ProjektOeffnen.java:22)

	at sbh.ocit.mockups.action.OpenProjektoeffnenActionDelegate.init(OpenProjektoeffnenActionDelegate.java:30)

	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WWinPluginAction.initDelegate(WWinPluginAction.java:189)

	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PluginAction.createDelegate(PluginAction.java:125)

	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.PluginAction.runWithEvent(PluginAction.java:223)

	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WWinPluginAction.runWithEvent(WWinPluginAction.java:229)
```

Daraus schließe ich das er eben mein XStream nicht findet aber warum? es ist bei mir in den exeptions drin und auch in der Updatesite zu finden..


----------



## Wildcard (14. Sep 2009)

Das geht offensichtlich schon beim bauen schief. Wie kompilierst du das Ding denn?


----------



## Nud3l (15. Sep 2009)

ich nutzt das build von der update site


----------



## Wildcard (15. Sep 2009)

Per ANT? Per UI? Wurde dir gemeldet das Fehler aufgetreten sind?
Ich möchte wetten, wenn du das jar entpackst und dir die sbh.ocit.mockups.dateiverwaltung.ProjektOeffne.class anschaust, wirst du dort im Klartext ein Unresolved Compilation Problem finden, das ist nämlich kein Laufzeitfehler.


----------



## Nud3l (16. Sep 2009)

Ich habe es nun wieder am laufen bekommen. Woran es genau lag kann ich jetzt gar nicht sagen habe das Plug-in raus geschmissen neu wieder rein gehauen und dann lief es auf einmal....


----------

